# Wilkinson County



## Bucaramus (Oct 4, 2016)

Didn't see a thread so I thought I would start one. Been seeing plenty of does with fawns but only seen 1 small buck so far.


----------



## anhieser (Oct 10, 2016)

*.*

Have been seeing good numbers,  Good mix of buck: doe ratio.  Some fawns must have come late this past year, very young yet.  Killing the acorns


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 21, 2016)

Lots of scrapes showing up in the past week. White oaks are the food of choice at this time. Find some near water.


----------



## Bucaramus (Oct 24, 2016)

Small bucks already chasing and breeding does. Deer were on their feet this last weekend. Let's hope they move some more this weekend.


----------



## mbentle2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bucaramus said:


> Small bucks already chasing and breeding does. Deer were on their feet this last weekend. Let's hope they move some more this weekend.



Yes, they were moving great. Everyone I talked to in the area saw deer this weekend. I saw several and a 2.5 year old running a doe and grunting. She wasn't interested yet. She blew him off. It's just gonna get better from here. Hope we have more of this cool weather. God is good.


----------



## Bucaramus (Nov 8, 2016)

Another good one took last Saturday. It's on and I'm working out of town! Oh well, gotta eat and pay the mortgage...as well as the lease.


----------



## Bucaramus (Nov 28, 2016)

We have had a very good year despite the drought. Really hoping the 2nd rut is about to tune up!


----------



## buckspotter (Nov 5, 2018)

Any sign of rut this season in wilkinson?


----------

